# Info on Coca-Cola   Camp Hill, Alabama



## Jody35150 (Mar 7, 2011)

This year I am going to invest in a good  reference book on Alabama sodas.  The ones I have now are limited, and dont show anything on this crown top Coke.  I've been holding out for an updated Coke book from Bill Porter, which I hope is forthcoming.

 The bottle has REGISTERED across the shoulder, and THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD on the heel in back.  Circle slug plate as shown in the pic.

 There is a light SCA tint.

 Thanks for any help you can give me on this bottle.


----------



## dmagave (Mar 7, 2011)

my mother lives in a small town north of opelika and there is a camp hill there.not sure if it was enuf of a town to hold a bottling plant unless that is what made the town.there may even be a larger camp hill.ft. bennig is nearby and there are a lot of mills along the river there.definately not as common as a birmingham would be,that's for sure.great find.definite keeper.sorry i couldn't be more help but i'll be sure io ask about it next time i talk to her.let me know if u intend to let it go.i would have a nostalgic interest in it.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 7, 2011)

dmagave

 Thanks for the reply.  Please let me know what your mother says about Camp Hill, and if I decide to part with it (after the 'new' wears off) I'll let you know.

 Jody Lee,  Sylacauga, Ala.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a nice bottle.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 8, 2011)

That Camp Hill is a very rare example. Round slugplate center script, very nice! Alot of the SS Coke collectors would be foaming at the mouth for that one.

 ~Tim


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  You're right about those Coke guys.  I've already been offered a good bit more than I paid, but it looks like a keeper.




> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> That Camp Hill is a very rare example. Round slugplate center script, very nice! Alot of the SS Coke collectors would be foaming at the mouth for that one.
> 
> ~Tim


----------



## dmagave (Apr 27, 2011)

CAMP hill is a small town near lake martin. mom never heard anything of a bottling plant but she wasn't born till the 30's either.i didn't get a chance to go through on this visit.maybe in the fall.i'll ask her cousin who lives closer to the area. she mentioned a company in ecclectic which was inc. way back,so that would be a city to keep your eyes open for since the town doesn't even exist now.


----------



## Alabama (Mar 1, 2012)

Camp Hill is one of the two I am missing


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Man, that's an awesome slug plate center script Coca-Cola. I'm digging Ala. this coming summer, maybe one would pop up for me! Ha! Great find there!


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats one of the nicest Ala slug plate Cokes I have seen !


----------

